# Order your free test kits now



## Eric

Easy, just give your name and address and they'll ship you 4 tests.






						COVID Home Tests | USPS
					

COVID Home Tests | USPS




					special.usps.com


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Done.  Stupid easy which means I don't trust it.  I'll believe it when they actually arrive...which will be at some point during Trump's second term.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Been that way in the U.K. since the beginning. Glad you finally caught up.


----------



## tobefirst

I thought this wasn't supposed to open until tomorrow? Am I wrong?


----------



## Cmaier

tobefirst said:


> I thought this wasn't supposed to open until tomorrow? Am I wrong?




That was the plan. The gov’t did something a day early. Be happy.


----------



## Eric

tobefirst said:


> I thought this wasn't supposed to open until tomorrow? Am I wrong?



I got all the confirmations so it appears to be working.


----------



## tobefirst

Cmaier said:


> That was the plan. The gov’t did something a day early. Be happy.



I’m happy to have found out about it a day early.


----------



## DT

tobefirst said:


> I’m happy to have found out about it a day early.




Yeah, the wife just randomly refreshed the page at like 11a or so, order option came up, 60 seconds later, done.

We actually still have a few we bought several months ago, but figured it couldn't hurt, even to be able to share with someone.


----------



## Pumbaa

Cmaier said:


> That was the plan. The gov’t did something a day early. Be happy.



Sounds like a smart move to lessen the load. Bonus!


----------



## DT

Eric said:


> Easy, just give your name and address [...]




Oh yeah, sure, that's when the lizard people come knocking.

No Thank-Q


----------



## Pumbaa

DT said:


> Oh yeah, sure, that's when the lizard people come knocking.
> 
> No Thank-Q



Weirdo.

I’m sure they’ll just fire the JSL, or prep the test kits with MRNA that’ll rewrite your DNA to vote for the dems (even after you die).


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> Oh yeah, sure, that's when the lizard people come knocking.
> 
> No Thank-Q




Okay, which one is you?


----------



## Runs For Fun

Ordered mine! I've heard some reports though that it doesn't seem to take into account apartment numbers etc and if someone orders from another unit in your address then nobody else at that address will be able to order. I can't confirm that however, just what I've heard.


----------



## ronntaylor

Runs For Fun said:


> Ordered mine! I've heard some reports though that it doesn't seem to take into account apartment numbers etc and if someone orders from another unit in your address then nobody else at that address will be able to order. I can't confirm that however, just what I've heard.



Ordered kits for an elderly couple that lives in a 15 building complex. It allowed me to enter their apt. # without an issue. Can't believe I was the first one to enter in the address there as I did it after 3 p.m. and was notified by my brother that they were accepting requests a day early and ordered for myself just before noon.

*Edited to add*

My sister just reported that she was denied tests because there was an order at her address already. Just when I was praising the Feds for efficiency. What, they think apartment dwellers aren't going to request tests!


----------



## Eric

Runs For Fun said:


> Ordered mine! I've heard some reports though that it doesn't seem to take into account apartment numbers etc and if someone orders from another unit in your address then nobody else at that address will be able to order. I can't confirm that however, just what I've heard.



Hope that's not the case, it would be cutting out a huge percentage of the population.


----------



## ronntaylor

Eric said:


> Hope that's not the case, it would be cutting out a huge percentage of the population.



Updated my earlier reply about one of my sisters having that issue. But then another sister and younger brother both said they had no issues using their apartment numbers. Just weird.


----------



## DT

Okay, which one is you?


Eric said:


> View attachment 11135




I'm sitting out back at the family shanty ...






And no, that's not a B&W pic ...


----------



## Joe

I ordered for myself and someone that lives in an apt building. I can't believe I was the first in that complex too.


----------



## ronntaylor

My brother (former U.S. Postal Service manager and Data Analyst) said if you get the error message, try putting down you apartment/unit number in the address line instead of the Unit line.


----------



## Runs For Fun

ronntaylor said:


> My brother (former U.S. Postal Service manager and Data Analyst) said if you get the error message, try putting down you apartment/unit number in the address line instead of the Unit line.



Sounds like someone was a little lazy on the backend.


----------



## ronntaylor

Runs For Fun said:


> Sounds like someone was a little lazy on the backend.



It's the USPS. I still can't get Informed Delivery and had to put down a fictitious "apartment" number for our house when I moved in a dozen years ago with a promise fix for misdirected mail still not implemented. Then again, I live in Queens, New York where we have Avenue, Road, Street, Place and Drive causing deliveries can go to any one of those on a regular basis. And forget about the dashes with our 5-digit house numbers.


----------



## Clix Pix

Just placed my order now, and no problem with the condo unit number and such, so they may have fixed that issue.  We'll see if the package actually shows up as promised.  

Anyone know if there is an expiration date on these tests?   I am not planning to use one unless and until I actually might fall ill with symptoms suggesting that I've developed the virus.   It could be a while (or hopefully never).   It would be too bad if say six weeks from now I became ill and decided to administer the test and then saw that they were all expired and therefore no good.   Hope that doesn't happen!


----------



## tobefirst

@Clix Pix, we have a few at home tests, and they show both the production date and the expiration date. If I recall, the difference between the two is about 10 months or so, and our at home tests expire late this year.


----------



## Clix Pix

Thank you!   That is reassuring.   Hopefully ten months or a year from now we'll be out of the woods with this whole pandemic thing.....


----------



## tobefirst

Clix Pix said:


> Thank you!   That is reassuring.   Hopefully ten months or a year from now we'll be out of the woods with this whole pandemic thing.....


----------



## AG_PhamD

Clix Pix said:


> Just placed my order now, and no problem with the condo unit number and such, so they may have fixed that issue.  We'll see if the package actually shows up as promised.
> 
> Anyone know if there is an expiration date on these tests?   I am not planning to use one unless and until I actually might fall ill with symptoms suggesting that I've developed the virus.   It could be a while (or hopefully never).   It would be too bad if say six weeks from now I became ill and decided to administer the test and then saw that they were all expired and therefore no good.   Hope that doesn't happen!




There are expiration dates. My company uses rapid tests that use basically the same technology as the COVID tests in drug testing. Out of curiosity I have tested expired rapid immunoassay tests and they usually continue to provide accurate results well past their expiration date- probably not the best thing to do for a medical test, I wouldn’t recommend unless you have no other options. Oftentimes expiration dates limited by the amount of time the company devoted to that research or a way to make more money by having as short of a shelf life as reasonably possible. 

I have found that the Abbott BinaxNOW tests have the longest shelf life- usually around 10-12 months from purchase. The iHealth tests are around 6 months from purchase. On/Go aka CareStart are like 4 months, which is kinda disappointing.

Hopefully the current chaos will have largely passed by then.


----------



## ronntaylor

Turns out the one sister with a problem was caused by her husband already ordering test kits. So it was accurate: someone already ordered for the specific address.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Here in the U.K. no limits on how many tests you order per address. Mrs AFB and I have both ordered tests on the same day. I think you have to wait 24 hours before you can order another set. They come in a packet of 7. I just use them as when I’ve been working away from home and quarantine myself from Mrs AFB until I know I’m clear.


----------

